# Java Editor



## turbosnake (18. März 2012)

Moin,
ich bekomme warum auch immer den Java Editor nucht zum laufen, er sagt mir das er eine Datei (java.bin.exe) nicht finden konnte.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe.
Oder gibt es Alternativen?


----------



## bingo88 (18. März 2012)

Hast du denn Java installiert?


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2012)

Das JDK müsste drauf sein.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (18. März 2012)

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher was du mit "dem Java Editor" meinst. Im Zweifelsfall einfach Netbeans oder Eclipse runterladen. Das sind die bestens Entwicklungsumgebungen und da gibt es auch Komplettdownloads mit Java.


----------



## Mashed (19. März 2012)

Schließe mich ILastSamurai an, und eine Entwicklungsumgebung nimmt dir auch anderweitig viel Arbeit ab. Zudem Java ohne IDE irgendwie Selbstmordcharakter hat.


----------



## Ahab (19. März 2012)

Gerade für Einsteiger ist eine IDE völliger Overkill. Der TE nutzt den Editor sicher nicht ohne Grund...

Ein paar Informationen mehr sind aber wirklich nicht schlecht, Java Editoren gibts ja ne Menge und die heißen irgendwie alle gleich.


----------



## bingo88 (19. März 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass schon der "Java Editor" gemeint ist (den gibt es nämlich wirklich ^^)


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass schon der "Java Editor" gemeint ist (den gibt es nämlich wirklich ^^)


 
Ja den nutze ich bzw nutzen wir in der Schule,aber der will nicht laufen.
Und wir haben Java schon etws länger und haben mit dem sortieren angefangen bzw makieren und bauen das dann aus.
Die Überschrift ist zweideutig.


----------



## bingo88 (19. März 2012)

Welches JDK hast du denn installiert?


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2012)

Diese hier:http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/7u1-b08/jdk-7u1-windows-x64.exe (ist ein Downlaodlink der uns der Lehrer gegeben hat).
Müsste es sein wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## bingo88 (19. März 2012)

Java 7 UND x64? Beides allein kann schon mächtig Probleme bereiten 

Schmeiss das mal wieder runter (JRE nicht vergessen!) und installiere bitte mal die Windows x86 Edition von dieser Seite hier (Datei jdk-6u31-windows-i586.exe).


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2012)

Das ist der Link von unserem Lehrer, außerdem habe ich hier ein 64 Bit Windows.

Aber ich habe die Datei mehr als einmal auf dem PC das ist auch nicht ganz ohne Probleme das wieder zu löschen.


----------



## bingo88 (19. März 2012)

Das mit dem x64 Windows hat damit nichts zu tun. Es gibt Java-Programme, die nur mit der 32-Bit Version laufen (und auch keine Parallelinstallation mit x64 mögen). Für Java 7 gilt ähnliches. Wenn man sich als Enduser die offiziell empfohlene Version von Java runterladen möchte (von Java.com), bekommt man auch die 6er. Bei der 7er zicken nämlich auch einige Programme rum. Ich kenne das schon aus eigener Erfahrung. Habe auch alles Java x64 runtergeschmissen und mir die 32-Bit Version installiert.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, erst einmal alles von Java über die Systemsteuerung zu deinstallieren. Anschließend lädst du dir die von mir verlinkte Datei und installierst diese. Dann müssten zwei Einträge in der Programmliste auftauchen: Java Runtime (JRE) und Java Development Kit (JDK).

Btw: Welchen Broswer nutzt du?


----------



## Koyote (21. März 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bekomme warum auch immer den Java Editor nucht zum laufen, er sagt mir das er eine Datei (java.bin.exe) nicht finden konnte.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe.
> Oder gibt es Alternativen?


 Dann schau halt manuell nach der Datei und wenn es sie gibt musst du den Pfad umstellen, wenn Java wirklich ordnungsgemäß installiert ist, was ich mal stark bezweifle


----------

